# Autoexec.bat file question



## noveltech (Sep 29, 2002)

Does the Autoexec.bat path have any efect on the windows 
path?

Is Autoexec.bat a dos file?

Is the path in Autoexec.bat ignored by Windows os?

if there are two paths in the autoexec.bat on two diff lines;
which path line takes precedence? 

The first line or the last line? OR do they both create a path?

Does "set path =" add to the previous path line?


Thanks for feedback, nt


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

> *Does the Autoexec.bat path have any efect on the windows path?*


 In Win9x/ME the Autoexexc.bat sets the overall path so it can see the windows folder


> *Is Autoexec.bat a dos file?*


YES


> *Is the path in Autoexec.bat ignored by Windows os?*


It depends on the Version of Windows... WinXP (and poss Win2k) does not use DOS at all, therefore it is ignored if present. All previous version of Windows rely on it to startup


> *if there are two paths in the autoexec.bat on two diff lines; which path line takes precedence? The first line or the last line? OR do they both create a path?*


The 2nd or last path line is the path that is ultimately seen by Windows. They actually both create a path, but the last path entry superceeds the 1st one.


> *Does "set path =" add to the previous path line?*


 NO, it creates a new one.

Hope this helps.


----------

